# ID HELP PLEASE



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

I would first like to say I enjoy this little guy very much and would just like to ID him as a form of respect for the hobbie. I've had him about a year (I got him on St. Patrick's Day last year). I feed him whole shrimp from Jewel. He has a slight gold hue to him, but I don't know if that has anything to do with the sand and the lighting I have. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE MY COMPRESSUS.. possibly a rhom im not an expert...


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

I see a compressus but I want to say Rhom for ya...Looks like it could be either


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

yea man its a compressus... still a very nice piranha... there mean and what ever goes in the tank will come out without a tail or head


----------



## Ivan (Feb 13, 2007)

It looks like a Serrasalmus rhombeus (red eyed variant) to me.
Ivan


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

yea im no expert but it does look like a compressus...also are those small red bellies in with him?lol if im not mistankin im sure i seen some......


----------



## scrofano1 (Jan 26, 2007)

yea i thought i seen a rb in the tank too...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

bootdink said:


> yea i thought i seen a rb in the tank too...


LOL...

What I did is I took this picture of one of my previous tanks (see picture below) and cropped it into 4 segments, PhotoShoped it and printed it. Then I carefully taped the 4 segments together and took it to Kinkos and had it laminated. I use it as my background, it adds alot of depth.

Pretty cool huh.... It took some work and trial and error, but the end result is amazing. Try it and let me know how you did.









Thanks for the comments...


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

So I got 3 votes for a Compressus and 1 vote for a Rhom.... Anyone else?


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

looks like it could be both i cant really distinctly tell the difference really... i dunno man but im swinging more towards a Compresses


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

I had a rhom that same size doesn't look like a rhom it's a COMPRESSUS market is flooded with them selling them as black rhoms and I just picked up Scrofano1 5 inch COMPRESSUS today ansd like he said looks like it even what do the red eyes have to do with it my COMPRESSUS has red eyes too


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

badman said:


> looks like it could be both i cant really distinctly tell the difference really... i dunno man but im swinging more towards a Compresses


Agreed. It is hard to tell. I have read all I can on the difference between the two and the are very simular when the are this young. Not to mention like I said before, I have only had the pleasure of owning him for about a year now. I have no idea for his actually age. I can tell you he's about 6 inches of aggression.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

so thats your background? that is so sweet! well anyway, it looks a little like a rhom but i dunno....its not quite like mine in some ways. im not sure of all the details on comps but i dont think its a black rhom, def. a serra tho, and most of them do get red eyes so you cant judge by that. either way its a nice fish. how big is it?


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

It looks 100% like my compressus nothing like my rhom but I say compressus 99% but I am not an expert
ASK FRANK


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that background is one of the most brilliant ideas ive ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!

i think you might have a compressus

either way rhom or compressus tho its still a gorgeous and decent sized fish. if a compressus its a good sized one thats forsure


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks like a Rhom to me


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

i'd say a nice golden rhom . . .

and nice backround . .. had me fooled for 5 seconds


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i can bet my .02 cents its a compressus.... 100% S. Compressus


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Appears to be a Rhom to me. If i even dared to say a "Xingu" rhom.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Whall Banner said:


> Appears to be a Rhom to me. If i even dared to say a "Xingu" rhom.


NOW I'M REALLY CONFUSED?!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I see some bars there...id say compressus


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

scrofano1 said:


> LOOKS LIKE MY COMPRESSUS.. possibly a rhom im not an expert...
> 
> View attachment 135621


IF IT HAS RED EYES.. COMPRESSUS OR RHOM.... SILVER EYES POSSIBLY...BRANDTI


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ARAMAX said:


> LOOKS LIKE MY COMPRESSUS.. possibly a rhom im not an expert...
> 
> View attachment 135621


IF IT HAS RED EYES.. COMPRESSUS OR RHOM.... SILVER EYES POSSIBLY...BRANDTI
[/quote]

Brandtii isn't even a remote possibility...look at the dorsal fin/anal fin relationship!


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

Yo your fish is a COMPRESSUS not a rhom it looks like the one I got off sofarno1 ask frank he id my COMPRESSUS and I had a rhonm that same size but it looks like my COMPRESSUS 100% look alike

ID
http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=145669

hastatus 
Find Member's Posts Feb 2 2007, 02:08 AM Post #4 
Frank Magallanes, OPEFE"
Group: Site Moderator
Posts: 11,632
Joined: 16-January 03
From: Oregon
Member No.: 21

S. compressus. ID complete.

Hes 5 1/2 inches


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

Borrowed my roommate's high-end Canon w/ some different flashes. 
Anyway... I shot some HQ photos, check them out.


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

rhom


----------

